# Shorter, sexy dudes -- represent!



## LalaCity (Jan 19, 2009)

Kayrae started her tall guy thread, and I just didn't want the shorter guys to feel left out. Some of the hottest guys on the planet are not tall (_hellooooo_ James McAvoy [5'7"]...:wubu


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Kayrae started her tall guy thread, and I just didn't want the shorter guys to feel left out. Some of the hottest guys on the planet are not tall (_hellooooo_ James McAvoy [5'7"]...:wubu



*I'm in the SHORT + perferably STOCKY GUY CAMP, go figure at 5 feet tall, although last beau was 6'5" it was just all kinds of akward sometimes, if u know what i mean *


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 19, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I'm in the SHORT + perferably STOCKY GUY CAMP



Ooh, I love that type, too! There's something deliciously masculine and compact about such a build!


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

I like NOT tall as well as tall. My ex BHM was 5'9. He called himself short but to me, he wasn't. I like a contrast in height. It makes me feel feminine. I'm 5'3 so it's not too hard to accomplish.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 19, 2009)

But I had to show off my 5 feet 8 inches of hunk.
:wubu:


----------



## Hole (Jan 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> But I had to show off my 5 feet 8 inches of hunk.
> :wubu:




Go you! Nice catch.


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

I am curious about how you girls define short. I used to be surrounded by tiny Asian guys who are 5'5" on average, so I would actually consider 5'8" tall.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

I replied to the "tall guys" thread... I love tall guys...

BUT... my BF is 5'9"... and for me, at 5'3" (on a good day  ), it's perfect!!! I don't have to stand on a stool to kiss him! LOL

The last guy I dated was 6'3"... LOL Needless to say, I wore heels... ALL THE TIME!! LOLOL

YAY for medium height guys!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2009)

For *me*... I would define short... as my height or shorter... I'm 5'3"... I would consider a guy who is 5'5" - 5'11"... as medium... anything above that is tall.. in my book. 



Cors said:


> I do wonder how you girls define short. 5'7"?


----------



## imfree (Jan 19, 2009)

How about a short, 5'8", fat, 445 lb guy like me,
is there even any hope of me being sexy?

Don't worry about hurting my feelings, be real.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 19, 2009)

How about 5'5-5'6?

Funsized and sexy, representin!


----------



## Cors (Jan 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> How about a short, 5'8", fat, 445 lb guy like me,
> is there even any hope of me being sexy?
> 
> Don't worry about hurting my feelings, be real.



You should ask that question on the BHM/FFA board. ;D


----------



## Tad (Jan 19, 2009)

Last I read, in North America 5'10" was considered average for guys. OK, here, I googled up chart of height percentiles:

http://www.halls.md/chart/men-height-w.htm

It shows that the 50 percentile (half of men are taller, half are shorter), for the adult years is indeed right around 5'10". The 75 percentile (75% are shorter) is about six feet. The twenty-fifth percentile, where only 25% are shorter than you, looks to be just above 5'8". 

So I guess you could say 'average' is from just over 5'8" to 6'0", and you'd catch about half the male population there, with one quarter taller, one quarter shorter.

I'm right at that 25th percentile line, at a bit over 5'8" (at least last time I was measured, oh please tell me I'm not shrinking yet!). Not so short for it to be a big deal, but very clearly not 'tall.' It is actually kind of funny, I have occasionally met women who clearly have a thing for tall guys, to whom I'm pretty much invisible (much the same effect that many BBW report from many non-FA guys), but it has not generally been much of an issue for me. Still, it looks like our son will probably end up taller than me (my wife is above average height for a woman, so the odds were good), and I'm glad for him.

For guys, height does tend to get associated with power, which I think is part of the appeal of taller guys, beyond even the esthetic appeal of that build. I recall one classic experiment where someone was introduced to three different classes of students, and the students were asked to guess his height. The catch being that in one class he was introduced as a graduate student, in another as an assistant professor, and in the other as a full, tenured, professor. There was a very substantial difference in the average height estimates (I don't remember the exact numbers, but IIRC correctly at least an inch between each class). It isn't the sort of thing that can't be overcome, but if you want to be considered powerful, it does help to be be born with the right genes and circumstances to end up being tall!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> But I had to show off my 5 feet 8 inches of hunk.
> :wubu:



*AshleyEileen....all I can say is deep deep SWOOOOOOOOON :smitten:
Thanks so much for sharing!!!*



free2beme04 said:


> How about 5'5-5'6?
> 
> Funsized and sexy, representin!


*
Umm that sounds very interesting, but I am more a VISUAL type person myself, and PICTURES really help illustrate that concept, so please give me a better idea perhaps a picture to determine.......*


----------



## Diego (Jan 19, 2009)

Gael Garcia Bernal is like 5'5" :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't have anything whatsoever against a tall man...i could easily fall for a tall guy just as easily as a short guy...BUT lol...i've noticed that almost all my boyfriends have been around 5'7" to 5'9" - ish

but as someone said, that may be average rather than short. I'm 5'4" though and anything over that is good enough for me


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 20, 2009)

5'6. how else could my mouth be so big


----------



## Tania (Jan 20, 2009)

yay, not-tall guys!


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 20, 2009)

imfree said:


> How about a short, 5'8", fat, 445 lb guy like me,
> is there even any hope of me being sexy?
> 
> Don't worry about hurting my feelings, be real.



Of course! Y'allz are sexy and y'allz are welcome to post in this thread! 

Dims has taught me that, whatever our size and shape, there's someone out there (lots of people, actually) who find us beautiful!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I replied to the "tall guys" thread... I love tall guys...
> 
> BUT... my BF is 5'9"... and for me, at 5'3" (on a good day  ), it's perfect!!! I don't have to stand on a stool to kiss him! LOL
> 
> ...



I'm 5'1 and I used to dat a guy who was 6'8 () my last bf however was 5'6.....which I must say is better kissing height for us shorties.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> But I had to show off my 5 feet 8 inches of hunk.
> :wubu:



OOooh so handsome! Nice catch hun :happy:


----------



## imfree (Jan 20, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Of course! Y'allz are sexy and y'allz are welcome to post in this thread!
> 
> Dims has taught me that, whatever our size and shape, there's someone out there (lots of people, actually) who find us beautiful!



Thanks for the kind words, LalaCity. That lesson is a 
good part of the reason most of us are really here in 
Dimm's. I'll lovingly add this, so much of our 
character shows through in our writing that I often
delight in the inner beauty and character I see in
everyone's posts!


----------



## Weeze (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, i'm like, 5'6 and anyone I've ever been with was shorter than me. I'll admit to the whole if-he's-taller-it-makes-me-feel-more-feminine thing, but I don't think it's a necessity. 

Hah. I don't think I made an actual point there.

Point --> Short guys are just as good as tall ones, IMO.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 20, 2009)

5'8'' - 5'9" here. Haven't measured in years.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Go you! Nice catch.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *AshleyEileen....all I can say is deep deep SWOOOOOOOOON :smitten:
> Thanks so much for sharing!!!*






I'm a lucky one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 21, 2009)

When The hell was 5'8 considered "Short" ?! 

Am I like, Hobbit-Sized then?! [I'm 5'5] 


I Like My Men Between 5'6 and 5'9 

Anything Taller, I Would think it would be a bit awkward.. ya know? I don't want to have to get on a chair just to kiss mah man. Lol.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd climb a ladder, if necessary. I love me some tall boys. 


Side note: I am not hating on the under 6 feet guys. Because please believe, I'm subscribed to this thread.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some recycles until I can get some new ones I'm 5'9" 230lbs BTW. The first in at Baltimore's Inner Harbor. Couldn't decide to pick up the car and take it with me or just turn it over on its roof






And I believe someone said something about hairy chest pics...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay, I found this thread!

Yeah, being tall is fun and all but we average guys don't bump our noggins on doorways and fit better in airplane seats. Plus, I'm friends with a 5'1" gal, so I'm giant-sized to her.:happy:

I'm a tiny 5'10" and will rustle up a new pic of me to share here. I had one taken and have to get it from the person who took it.


Dennis


----------



## Weeze (Jan 23, 2009)

Pointing out another HOT shorty....

Kasey Kahne *swoon*... I think he's like, 5'3? But still adorable beyond belief.

For those who don't know, He's a NASCAR driver. Yeah, i'm a dork.... but its my job


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 24, 2009)

short thread for short dudes


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here are some recycles until I can get some new ones I'm 5'9" 230lbs BTW. The first in at Baltimore's Inner Harbor. Couldn't decide to pick up the car and take it with me or just turn it over on its roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pst moar kilt pic plz k tnx!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's my small chubby hubby. He's 5'7" and around 210. He used to be 230 but stopped drinking sugared soda.. (like that slimquick commercial)
He's short to my 5'11" height  We look pretty funny when i wear heels  I am attracted to the shorter rounder type guy. I have only ever dated my hubby but I'm married and not dead  (meaning a girl can look still!) 

View attachment PB150008.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm 5'11", and am an equal opportunity dater when it comes to height in men. Before I actually started dating, I couldn't imagine dating someone shorter than I, but then I met my now ex-hubby, who is 5'8", and I can honestly say I never ever thought about our height difference unless I saw us standing together in a photo. I didn't notice when we kissed or hugged or erm... other things. I always figured it'd be a big deal and I'd be conscious of it all the time, but that definitely wasn't the case. I think it does have to be a two-way street though; if the guy is all wrapped up in the height difference and it bothers him, that's likely to rub off on the girl. I think it takes a certain amount of confidence and panache for a guy to date a girl a fair amount taller than him and be totally cool with it, and that in itself is attractive personality trait. 

So basically what I'm trying to say is that I'll be following this thread and the tall guy thread with equal interest.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Well here is a picture of my perfect height for me guy - Larry. He is 5'7" and we happen to be the same height. (I am not in the photo as you can tell). He happens to love cars, especially big ones like the Caprice or Impala. Also, the second one is next to the WWII plane that he got to fly in last Spring. 

View attachment Hot Rod Power Tour 2006 024.jpg


View attachment The Yellow Peril 004.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 2, 2009)

Damnit. I don't apply to either thread. Screw you guys. lol


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

I fall hard for the short napoleon types..but i am very aloof when it comes to guys over 6'..i do like them as eye candy though....hummm..i guess that explains why i flirt like crazy on the board and not in real life. :eat2:


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am 5-4. Short, but I have dated taller women.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2009)

*bump* where'd all the short boys go? lol


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2009)

"short"--still here!

"shorter, sexy dudes"--ummm, no comment *L*

(OK, a little more seriously, so often "tall" is just considered part of sexy for guys, so I wonder how many shorter guys would respond to that phrasing? If the thread just set "shorter dudes represent" I wonder if it would have gotten more pics?)


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 13, 2009)

this is not the place for hangups  lol

there's someone for everybody and some gals like their fellas a lil on the shorter side 



edx said:


> "short"--still here!
> 
> "shorter, sexy dudes"--ummm, no comment *L*
> 
> (OK, a little more seriously, so often "tall" is just considered part of sexy for guys, so I wonder how many shorter guys would respond to that phrasing? If the thread just set "shorter dudes represent" I wonder if it would have gotten more pics?)


----------



## imfree (Feb 13, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> this is not the place for hangups  lol
> 
> there's someone for everybody and some gals like their fellas a lil on the shorter side



Short n Fat here, 5'8", 445 lbs.:bow:

:doh: OK!!!, so, I'm a cuddly ol' dog, too!


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 13, 2009)

edx said:


> (OK, a little more seriously, so often "tall" is just considered part of sexy for guys, so I wonder how many shorter guys would respond to that phrasing? If the thread just set "shorter dudes represent" I wonder if it would have gotten more pics?)



Well, obviously "short" and "sexy" are not mutually exclusive terms...but I just wanted to kind of get in there that shorter guys are every bit as sexy and desirable as taller ones...and I _also_ took pains to write "shorter," as opposed to "short," so that the thread could service _all_ the guys who fell short (heh heh) of the height requirement specified in the tall guy thread...in _other_ words, guys who are medium to short in stature...and well, what I was trying to communicate, more than anything else is..

me wants nekkid pics, thnx.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 14, 2009)

You know, I really feel obligated to measure my height again. I haven't thought to in a long while but I went out on a date the other night with a girl who said she was 5'9 and I was taller than her. I've been 5'8 for a very long while and never thought that changed but now I'm curious.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 15, 2009)

I am 5'2 and most of my boyfriends have been under 6 ft. I am not really stuck on height.


----------



## Cors (Feb 15, 2009)

Oirish said:


> You know, I really feel obligated to measure my height again. I haven't thought to in a long while but I went out on a date the other night with a girl who said she was 5'9 and I was taller than her. I've been 5'8 for a very long while and never thought that changed but now I'm curious.



Don't get your hopes up, girls sometimes lie about their height too.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

*BUMP*

Thought I would Bump this thread for equal time


----------



## Teleute (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't see this thread before, so I'm glad you did! I've dated lots of short guys (and married one!) It's all good, as long as they don't mind me being taller than them and don't expect me to not wear heels


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> Thought I would Bump this thread for equal time


Didn't even know this thread existed -- thanks for reviving it.
Though for a moment there (since I almost always look at the board through the "new posts" list) I thought for a moment that LaLa City had resumed posting... darnit. *sigh*

For what it's worth, I'm 5'5ish.

-Rusty


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Didn't even know this thread existed -- thanks for reviving it.
> Though for a moment there (since I almost always look at the board through the "new posts" list) I thought for a moment that LaLa City had resumed posting... darnit. *sigh*
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm 5'5ish.
> ...



*It's a rallying cry you know - I'm 5'10" myself...*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *BU'MP*
> 
> Thought I would Bump this thread for equal time



Good on you for bumping it 

I like tall men....but my definition of tall might vary. My last bf was 5'8"....my first ex-husband (yes I am a tramp and have worked my way through MANY men of various heights ) was 5'9".
I didn't really consider either of them short. 

Oh...and that stuff about big schlongs only being on really tall guys? My first husband proved that theory wrong....he wore a size 12 shoe


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good on you for bumping it
> 
> I like tall men....but my definition of tall might vary. My last bf was 5'8"....my first ex-husband (yes I am a tramp and have worked my way through MANY men of various heights ) was 5'9".
> I didn't really consider either of them short.
> ...



*LOL - I knew this thread needed your wonderful special brand of humor * :wubu:    :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

My Hubby is 5'6 I am 5'7, so no heels around him 
love men of all heights, personally


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 25, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> My Hubby is 5'6 I am 5'7, so no heels around him
> love men of all heights, personally



* Barb - I've seen pictures of you and Hubby- you both look great- I'm sure if you decide to wear heels ... that Cheshire Cat grin of his would be even larger*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> My Hubby is 5'6 I am 5'7, so no heels around him
> love men of all heights, personally



No heels around him, my ass! I'm 5'11" and my husband is 5'8", I wear heels all the damn time  Think of it this way... heels make it so boobs are at face level! Who doesn't love that?


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 26, 2009)

Teleute said:


> No heels around him, my ass! I'm 5'11" and my husband is 5'8", I wear heels all the damn time  Think of it this way... heels make it so boobs are at face level! Who doesn't love that?



haha well he doesnt like tall chicks, so as usual I can never please him,.. so flats it is,.. then again he doesnt like BIG bbw either,.. maybe time for a new hubby?!?!?


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 26, 2009)

Two words. Okay, three.

Patton. Motherfucking. Oswalt.

:wubu:

He's hilarious, incredibly smart, literate, a cutie pie, and a really talented actor-- did you see his guest spot on _Dollhouse_? Broke my heart. I found out yesterday that he's doing a show near(ish) where I live in October, and tickets are only $25! I was jumping around my dining room squee'ing with joy.


----------



## cheekyjez (Aug 26, 2009)

Teleute said:


> No heels around him, my ass! I'm 5'11" and my husband is 5'8", I wear heels all the damn time  Think of it this way... heels make it so boobs are at face level! Who doesn't love that?



Well, not quite at face level. This is why I've been gluing a little bit of foam to the soles of all of her shoes every night. In 2 more weeks, they'll be perfect.


----------



## cheekyjez (Aug 26, 2009)

Ooops, double post.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 6, 2009)

5' 8 is not short!!


i'm 5' 3 ...am i the shortest? 




oh and i don't mind when my GF's wear heels at all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm wondering if some of the shorter guys want to post pics with their taller girlfriends?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm wondering if some of the shorter guys want to post pics with their taller girlfriends?


*
why? is it a requirement that the shorter guys have taller girlfriends?
I am a shorty that loves another shorty---keeps things kinda simple sometimes*


----------



## Teleute (Sep 7, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> 5' 8 is not short!!
> 
> 
> i'm 5' 3 ...am i the shortest?
> ...



It's not as short as you are, but it's still below average. I've been around for plenty of short-bashing targeting my husband and some of my male friends who are about the same height that I would categorize them as short.  I've dated guys that are shorter though. 

Ah, pictures... here's one from the wedding. It's not the greatest height comparison, because he's wearing shoes and I'm not (got those suckers off as soon as we finished the ceremony, heh), but it shows the difference!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> why? is it a requirement that the shorter guys have taller girlfriends?
> I am a shorty that loves another shorty---keeps things kinda simple sometimes*




Lol, I asked because Kilo mentioned his SO being taller than he is and Teleute saying she is taller than her hubby...but no definitely not a requirement 

My father and brother are/were both medium/average height (5'6' and 5'7'). They both preferred petite women. Made them feel "big" methinks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's not as short as you are, but it's still below average. I've been around for plenty of short-bashing targeting my husband and some of my male friends who are about the same height that I would categorize them as short.  I've dated guys that are shorter though.
> 
> Ah, pictures... here's one from the wedding. It's not the greatest height comparison, because he's wearing shoes and I'm not (got those suckers off as soon as we finished the ceremony, heh), but it shows the difference!




Beautiful couple!


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I asked because Kilo mentioned his SO being taller than he is and Teleute saying she is taller than her hubby...but no definitely not a requirement
> 
> My father and brother are/were both medium/average height (5'6' and 5'7'). They both preferred petite women. Made them feel "big" methinks.



I don't have a SO at the moment but most of my past GF's have been tall. I have no real preference..tall or short. My last gf was 6' though. 

I'm quite heavy as well..i think some tall women have a thing for short fat guys.


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 22, 2009)

Teleute said:


> No heels around him, my ass! I'm 5'11" and my husband is 5'8", I wear heels all the damn time  Think of it this way... heels make it so boobs are at face level! Who doesn't love that?



lol thats the best part about being with a tall woman


----------

